# ISO Creamy Pasta Recipe



## knight76 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am sitting here at work browsing the forum (as I often am) and these ideas pop into my head of things to try to cook and get good at cooking etc.

Just now I had the thought of a nice creamy pasta dish, maybe with some chicken breast involved. For some reason I have fettuccine pasta pictured in a nice tangle of creamy goodness, with some chicken breast pieces mixed in.

Anybody have some recipes that can point me in the right direction?

And I must add, no mushrooms (collective sigh) as my wife does not like them.


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2008)

oh, my mouth is watering now.

Here's one Allen makes: Discuss Cooking Community - View Single Post - Alfredo.....

Then top with some beautiful slices of chicken, fresh off of the grill.
YUM~


----------



## knight76 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for that one Jkath.

The only worry I have with stocks etc is that it is difficult to buy good quality stock here in Aus, and making it myself is ok I guess, but I would not be able to use it all in time before it goes off. I guess it is only a table spoon in this case so it won't matter too much. Sounds beautiful though.

I also found this posted in another thread by Bilby.



> How about a chicken stroganoff? The recipe I use takes about 15 mins and could easily substitute chicken strips for beef. I never use beef anyway as I prefer veal stroganoff. Start by cutting the breast meat into strips and placing into a plastic bag (a freezer bag is good) with enough flour to coat the strips. Shake to coat. Pan fry diced onion and garlic in some oil, then add the chicken strips (just shake off excess flour before adding). You want the pan hot so that you brown the strips but not over cook. Add sliced mushrooms. Add dried parsley, dried chives, salt and pepper, and a very good blob of tomato paste. Stir to mix through. Add enough sour cream to make the sauce, mixing to combine. You may need to add more tomato paste or seasoning. Serve over cooked fettucine.


----------



## merstar (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are a few to check out:

Creamy Pasta With Fresh Herbs and Chicken
Creamy Pasta With Fresh Herbs and Chicken Recipe | Recipezaar

Creamy Chicken, Basil, and Sun-Dried Tomato Pasta Bake
Creamy Chicken, Basil, and Sun-Dried Tomato Pasta Bake Recipe | Recipezaar

Pasta With Chicken And Pepper-Cheese Sauce
Cooks Recipes | Pasta with Chicken and Pepper-Cheese Sauce Recipe


----------



## knight76 (Jun 24, 2008)

merstar said:


> Here are a few to check out:
> 
> Creamy Pasta With Fresh Herbs and Chicken
> Creamy Pasta With Fresh Herbs and Chicken Recipe | Recipezaar
> ...


 
Creamy pasta with fresh herbs and chicken sounds delicious.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

Saute chicken chunks in basil oil with lots of fresh lemon squeezed in occasionally.  Let the chicken cook until pretty much done.  At the end toss in some chiffonade of fresh basil.

In another skillet make an alfredo.

When done toss it all together.  

Thanks - now I want this


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I just told myself NO LATE NIGHT "quasi-fredo" as i call it. 
(alfredo for one.... more cheese than butter and cream)

What the heck did I click here for!!!!!?????!!!!! 
That basil-sundried tomato pasta bake sounds DEEEEEEELISHISSSS as my baby girl would say!


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2008)

Creamy pasta with fresh herbs and chicken sounds delicious

Yep it does. I think I'm going to have to make it for me this week


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I just told myself NO LATE NIGHT "quasi-fredo" as i call it.
> (alfredo for one.... more cheese than butter and cream)
> 
> What the heck did I click here for!!!!!?????!!!!!
> That basil-sundried tomato pasta bake sounds DEEEEEEELISHISSSS as my baby girl would say!



(yes middie - I'm going to have to make it too)

suzi - I will make pasta and put it in my bowl.  I will coddle an egg or use a pasteurized egg (but I really don't care) and...put pasta in bowl, toss in egg yolk and stir, add butter, cream and Parmesan cheese, salt and pepper, and eat like crazy! 

OR - (don't laugh) just add cottage cheese to hot pasta in a bowl.  You might have to nuke it to get the cottage cheese melty but you won't believe how wonderful it is.  I will also add dried parsley, garlic powder, and salt.  It's a seriously quick meal!  Got this from a member years ago and LOVED it!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 24, 2008)

great. thanks. I'm going to bed now....
I've done the cottage cheese..... lotsa times (I'm 1/4 hungarian remember!)
and I just remembered I have some to use up. 
if I stay awake any longer it could be bad.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2008)

This recipe looked good on TV the other afternoon.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 25, 2008)

Since the weather has turned hot, I've been playing around with a cold pasta salad - tri-color rotini, coleslaw mix (shredded cabbage, carrots etc.), chopped onion, chopped cucumber in a mayo-y type dressing. You could serve grilled chicken slices on the side. If you're interested, I would be happy to share the recipe.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Amy why not.

It is winter here so we are leaning towards hot meals but fire away. Plenty of people reading from the colder half of the world I am sure.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the recipe I had in mind.

Pasta Cucumber Salad 

I cheated & used readymade coleslaw, combined w tri-color rotini, minced onion, chopped pepper & chopped cucumber. You could give it a try with tortellini, if you like.

ETA:  You might like/try a pasta primavera, & mix in some grilled chicken slices. Just a quick thought.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 26, 2008)

K76 - here is a recipe I posted awhile back (but I searched and can't seem to find it). It's creamy, but not as thick and rich as true alfredo sauce. We loved it. You could easily double it for an entire family....


SKILLET CHICKEN ALMOST ALFREDO WITH VEGETABLES


1/2 lb chicken breasts, sliced thin into strips
2 TBS butter
Salt and pepper

3 TBS butter
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 cup chicken broth
½ cup cream

I cup broccoli, chopped
1 cup carrots, sliced julienne

½ pound fettuccine noodles
½ cup freshly grated parmesan cheese, plus more for garnish

Cook fettuccine noodles, broccoli and carrots together in a generous pot of boiling water for about 8 minutes, drain.

Meanwhile, in a skillet that is large enough to accommodate entire dish, sauté chicken pieces in butter until done, stirring frequently. Season to taste. Do not overcook. Set aside.

In same skillet, add 3 TBS butter and sauté on medium heat garlic until almost caramelized. Add broth to deglaze skillet, let simmer a few minutes, scraping bottom of skillet. Then add cream and ½ cup parmesan cheese, stir until slightly thickened.

Add chicken, stir in noodles and vegetables. Sprinkle with more parmesan cheese and stir gently. Serves 2 generously.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Karen that sounds great. But a quick question or two.

After Sauteing the chicken and removing, do you clean out the skillet and start fresh, or do you add the three TBS of butter to the butter that is left in from the chicken saute?

Otherwise sounds tasty. Not a broccoli fan, but im sure in this recipe you wont be able to taste them too much. Plus, I think this type of recipe (the creamy chicken fettuccine) needs some green.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 26, 2008)

I just keep using the same skillet - the chicken will have absorbed most of the earlier butter, and the butter is actually the base for the sauce. I'm sure you could accomplish the whole thing with less butter, but why? LOL

For something green, you could also use asparagus or maybe some snow peas...either would be very good. My DH, by the way, usually does not care for heavy, creamy sauces (what is wrong with him?) but he loved this.

Here is a pic:


----------



## knight76 (Jun 26, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I just keep using the same skillet - the chicken will have absorbed most of the earlier butter, and the butter is actually the base for the sauce. I'm sure you could accomplish the whole thing with less butter, but why? LOL



As Chef Jean Pierre says, a little bit of butter is good with butter!

I am going to be cooking one of these recipe's this weekend. I only cook on my weekends as the rest of the days I get home late from work. Can't wait.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 27, 2008)

I will be cooking one of these dishes tomorrow and at the moment I am leaning towards MexicoKarens dish for my first attempt. Mostly because it has the garlic that I am after and the recipe has sepcific measurements to follow. I am going to be replacing the broccoli with something else though. Maybe snow peas. I may alsoa dd some shallots to the garlic!

Thanks everyone for the great recipes. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a classic Carbonara recipe.  I've made similar recipes and they are very tasty indeed.  Substitute your fettuchini for the spaghetti and you will have the makings of a deliscious meal.  The only problem with this recipe is that I didn't create it, and so can't take credit for it. (just kidding).  Her's the link:  Spaghetti Carbonara Recipe - Start With Pasta Easy Recipes - Spaghetti Carbonara Entree Recipes

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 27, 2008)

GW, that is going to be our dinner tomorrow night. I have some wonderful bacon to use up. Thanks!


----------



## kitch22 (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I'm a little late coming in on this, but reading this thread reminded me of a dish I created a while back when I had limited ingredients, but it was so tasty. It's not chicken, tho you could take out some of the bacon and add some cut up chicken breast, but it's creamy and it's pasta. 

*Creamy Bacon Pasta
1/2 lb. pasta (I use spaghetti)
1/2 lb. bacon, cut into 1 inch pieces
1 small onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup parmesan cheese, grated
1/4 tsp. pepper
 
Cook spaghetti according to package directions, drain. Set aside. 
Cook the bacon pieces until starting to brown, add the onion and cook until tender. If the bacon gave off a lot of grease, drain off most of the drippings, add the garlic and cook for another minute . Add the cream and bring to a boil and cook until it starts to thicken. Add the parmesan cheese and pasta. Toss. 
*


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yum. Bacon, garlic, cream, cheese....what's not to like??? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 28, 2008)

kitch22 said:


> I know I'm a little late coming in on this



No such thing as far as im concerned. The more the merrier.


----------

